# Snow pictures?



## loggerman (Oct 27, 2009)

Were are all the pics from today!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

You first! haha where got snow?


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Not here it was sunny and 70 here today


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Minnesota area got dumped on!payup


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Pushin 2 Please;1114600 said:


> Minnesota area got dumped on!payup


Yeah! I'm jealous! But they are all still clearing up there lol

I need to get all my stuff ready. I woulda been caught with my pants down if that happened here.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

67° here today.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish we were getting this storm!


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40169437/ns/weather/


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

just rain coming here .....maybe next week


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

The Twin Cities and Duluth areas got between 5-8 in. which is bass ackwards because Northern MN where I am - which normally gets snow first - only got about 2 in. of slush. I was all ready for the 6-10 in the NOAA was talking about but as usually they got paid to be wrong LOL


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

*To feed your hunger*

Here's some from after plowing a local school. 8" of nasty


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't wait for the snow to finally arrive, but I'm not looking forward to the first couple storms.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we've had snow since the start of november


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah this was our second storm. First was on October 26th


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

Advantage;1117614 said:


> Yeah this was our second storm. First was on October 26th


Where in WI are you that you got a storm on Oct 26?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like some fun snow to push, Advantage! I hate that wet stuff. But it is money, right?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

EmJayDub;1117977 said:


> Where in WI are you that you got a storm on Oct 26?


NW Wisconsin on Border with MN


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Brant'sLawnCare;1118090 said:


> Looks like some fun snow to push, Advantage! I hate that wet stuff. But it is money, right?


VERY heavy crap to push. Can't push it too far back because you'll tear up the grass and make ruts but can't leave it at the edge and let it turn solid either.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Advantage;1118901 said:


> VERY heavy crap to push. Can't push it too far back because you'll tear up the grass and make ruts but can't leave it at the edge and let it turn solid either.


Yea I will need to repair more grass from last storm then I had to all last year


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Grass repairs always suck, but I do them to keep people happy. I've gotten jobs before because people didn't do that.


----------

